# Is it ok to feed tiger oscars meal worms?



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have two young tiger oscars about 2 1/2 to 3 inches long. I've been feeding them cichlid flakes and pellets but want to vary their diet a little more. Are meal worms a good option for these guys? Is says on the can that they're an excellent choice for cichlids but I want to make sure it's the right thing to feed them. If not, what else should I feed them while they're young to keep them healthy and as they get older what should they be fed?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

absolutely...a great source of protien for many fish. this summer you may also want to feed them some nice juicy earthworms.. they will suck them up like spaghetti.one of my tanks is a 125 that houses 2 oscars that are just over 12 inches... 5 large gold severums about 8-9 inches.. a large heros rotkeil about 8 inches... a big black sailfin pleco about 15 inches and 2 smaller sailfins at about 8 inches.. for most of their diet they get size #04 Plecocaine.twice a week.. tetra jumbo cichlid sticks.. and every now and then frozen krill. and in summertime they get worms once a week...


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

What is Plecocaine? I have never seen it and would be interested in trying it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Plecocaine is a food that i sell. the only place you can get it.. go to the "for sale" section and look for the title...."you have heard about it"....that will give you the info..
then let me know if you want any.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

my oscar jumps on the carpet for regular food. I can't wait to see if he makes it to the kitchen table with lohachata's food lol.


----------

